# Old Lohman Model 870 Box call



## SpurHuntinHillbilly (Feb 22, 2012)

I've got a Lohman Model 870 Box Call that is by far my favorite box call. Tried several others but that old call is the first one used every year.  Anyone else have this ole boy?  I've had this thing since 7th grade 1986! LOL!!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Feb 22, 2012)

I have one that is about 17 years old. It was my first call I ever bought. It still rides in my vest every hunt. It is great for loud cutting when locating a bird. Has been the demise of many gobblers!


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 22, 2012)

I have 1 also, it sounds great still, also have a Lohman that is older but looks like a 870, it was when Bill Harper was with Lohman. My 870 box has Brad Harris on it.

I have retired mine, it now sits with a few of my older Lynch boxes and my custom boxes. I have 2 boxes that I use that are custom made but they are smaller framed.  I may take the ol 870 out opening morning this yr tho.


----------



## SpurHuntinHillbilly (Feb 23, 2012)

Thats funny you say Brad harris!  I still have his Thunderin' Toms and TTII video tapes!  Good Stuff.  Yeah I love this call and as Curtis said it cuts awesome!  I had an old Lynch from my Grandfather that was the Alabama one with the 3 holes in the top and when I was younger and dumber I lost the darn thing somewhere up against an old stone wall.  Well Good luck this year fellas.

Spur


----------



## SpurHuntinHillbilly (Feb 23, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LYNCHS-Bham...ultDomain_0&hash=item46012bb746#ht_1250wt_216

Yep, that was stupid!  darn thing would have been worth 200 bucks.


----------



## trophyslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

i got one but need some help... it was given to me by my father in law who tried to sand it and it doesnt sound quite right to me... any tips on getting it back into calling shape?


----------

